# How do I make and add a cap ring to a kitless pen cap?



## FGarbrecht (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm thinking of the elegant very slim bands similar to what Manu Propria has on many of his fountain pens.
I assume that the most cost effective source would be to purchase pre-made rings of the appropriate size (where?), machine them if necessary (to square the cap side and round the out-side, although you couldn't really do this with a plated ring, would need to be solid metal), cut a tiny tenon on the end of the cap, and put them on with CA or epoxy.  Another way that occurs to me would be to turn a solid metal rod insert for the cap end and machine it with a 1-2 mm end that will sit flush with the outside of the cap, then actually drill out the insert and tap the cap threads in the insert; install the insert in the cap with epoxy.  This could be done with brass, copper or bronze, but would get pretty expensive with silver/gold.   Does this make sense?


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2019)

Here is an article I made for the library.





						Adding Bands to Your Caps
					

How to add the decorative bands to the pen caps.  Click on the image below to begin download of PDF.    Author: Chuck Hutchings



					www.penturners.org
				




Adding clips to your pens is another tutorial. I haven't made that one, and not sure
there is an article on that yet. Although there are plenty of photos of pens with
the parts seperated (unassembled) that will give you an idea of how each part was made. 
It's a matter of starting with the clip you choose, and measuring both outside, and 
inside diameters of the clip, then drill, tap and turn your cap, and finial to accommodate 
the clip. Several steps involved in this. After you have your cap and finial completed,
you need to file a notch in the top of the cap, to allow the stem of the clip to rest
in that notch, so that the finial will screw down flush with the edge of the cap.
I'll see if I can find some of the photos I mentioned.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Oct 28, 2019)

You're helping me alot today Chuck, thank you.  I had read your tutorial on bands awhile ago, but wondered whether the same techniques would apply to bands that actually sit at the end of the cap rather than being sandwiched in.  I suppose it wouldn't matter as long as the epoxy bond is good.

Do you make your own ring material or scavenge from kits, etc?


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2019)

Like this one? I make my own from aluminum or brass. Although you can find silver rings and materials for making rings.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2019)

On some of my pens, I left the clip ring exposed. Just being lazy. I don't have a lot of photos in my album for some reason. Such as the separated parts I mentioned. I'm pretty sure John Albert (jalbert)  has posted some. If you want to search some of his posts in Show Off Your Pens forum, you may find some. He makes outstanding kitless pens. As do many other kitless makers.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Oct 28, 2019)

Dalecamino said:


> Like this one? I make my own from aluminum or brass. Although you can find silver rings and materials for making rings.
> View attachment 227260


Yes, that's what I mean, that's a beautiful pen.  I'll have to get some metal rod and start turning some ring material.   I saw a pen over on the Fountain Pen Network with handmade bronze clip and rings that was very pretty.  I imagine making the clip on this pen was not easy....looks like lots of hammering and filing and polishing...


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks! This was a clip I bought years ago. They are no longer available as far as I know. I have many other clips, most of which are not suitable for kitless pens, as the inside of the rings are either too large, or too small. I haven't even tried to make a clip. Although many do make their own, such as John Albert.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 28, 2019)

jalbert and others have fabricated pen parts using nickel silver (or German silver) which is actually a non-silver brass alloy. It has a very nice silver-like appearance, and  is not nearly as expensive as using silver. I have not used it myself, but have a rod and some sheet stock on hand for when the time is right. That might be a good material to try.


----------



## jalbert (Oct 28, 2019)

SteveG said:


> jalbert and others have fabricated pen parts using nickel silver (or German silver) which is actually a non-silver brass alloy. It has a very nice silver-like appearance, and  is not nearly as expensive as using silver. I have not used it myself, but have a rod and some sheet stock on hand for when the time is right. That might be a good material to try.



I’ve actually switched to argentium silver now that I’ve got the soldering equipment, and can make bands and clips with little waste  it’s a lovely metal. 
OP,I haven’t done any pens lately with the lip style (don’t know what it’s actually called, so I’m making that term up) cap band, but in this example, I used nickel silver round bar stock to fabricate the band, and the tendon on the cap method you alluded to earlier, and epoxied the band on. The key to a good fit is using a boring bar with a depth stop to cut a precise counterbore inside the cap band for the tenon.


----------

